# adult sakura's full design



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

dem tits, dem hips, dem clothes......  dat wink


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 20, 2014)

Sakura's body thread #2


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2014)

Awwh Salad's fixing her little glasses again... which makes no sense considering Uchiha's kind of have good eyes

[1]


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

one fine hot milf


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> Sakura's body thread #2



two separate unrelated pieces  of news


----------



## kire (Dec 20, 2014)

Great design, she's sexy gorgeous!


----------



## John Connor (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Awwh Salad's fixing her little glasses again... which makes no sense considering Uchiha's kind of have good eyes
> 
> [1]


Obito had eye problems/worries. it just means Sarada will have the best MS alongside Obito


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

She's absolutely gorgeous and NOT wearing an apron! Very sexy hot young momma


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

So much for a battered housewife


----------



## Cromer (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So much for a battered housewife



Oh come on, moralSuke was never gonna be a wifebeater. 



She sure is neglected though, ifyouknowwhatimsaiyan


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So much for a battered housewife



kay        


Cromer said:


> She sure is neglected though, ifyouknowwhatimsaiyan



that is my theory


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Obito had eye problems/worries. it just means Sarada will have the best MS alongside Obito


Lol the Uchiha power draining the normal eyes in childhood to create a magnificent MS in teenage-adulthood?

Still doesn't make sense that a virtual god's offspring (Yin Sauce) with the most powerful eye in the universe and a child that was inside the body of a woman who maintains an S-rank healing seal on her forehead that instantly heals the most vital wounds would have poor eyesight at birth. Obito legit was the only Uchiha on panel who had an eye issue, and he was wearing goggles, not glasses, I don't recall it being canon that he had poor eye sight. 

If anything, she should have had 1000/20 vision, and Sakura should have perfected her eye problem with her medical ninjutsu one hundred times over.


----------



## Undead (Dec 20, 2014)

I'd hit it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



With a baseball bat.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2014)

Kill it before it grows.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2014)

Paragon said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura replies with:


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

The dress reminds me of Karin's design


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2014)

Paragon said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Needs to be napalmed off the face of the planet.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 20, 2014)

Fashion Icon Sakura Haruno


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

Yea, Sasuke is a very lucky man


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not sure what some people see ugly about adult Sakura; it actually looks so cool that is makes me hope she will still continue to fight.

Even if it happens that Sarada and Boruto will be focus of Part 3, I'd like to still see adult fights.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> I'm not sure what some people see ugly about adult Sakura; it actually looks so cool that is makes me hope she will still continue to fight.
> 
> Even if it happens that Sarada and Boruto will be focus of Part 3, I'd like to still see adult fights.



When you really hate someone, they would look ugly no matter what. That, or they look hot but you still try to deny it


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Fashion Icon Sakura Haruno



And Sarada-chan seems to follow her mother's lead..:33


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

Arinna said:


> When you really hate someone, they would look ugly no matter what. That, or they look hot but you still try to deny it


Is it true also the opposite.
When you identify with someone you will find that someone always good, no matter how bad it is

Couldn't it be that people have different opinion and  beauty is in the eye of the beholder?
I honestly more that "ugly" i find ridiculous what they are trying to do with Sakura, what is going next? Changing her character design into Tsunade #2 because she was apparently too ugly to be liked is stupid and only her die hard fana like her (the ones who were defending her delicius flat chest as something to be proud, how come they are now so happy? insecure much? )


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



sakura has abs or her pants too low...


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

She looks the same as always to me..

A bit curvier tho


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> She looks the same as always to me..


There is not much difference, in fact it can just be the way she is dressed, but her chest looks more visible, but what is hideous is the way she is dressed, Ino looks more proper, and now i understand Salad strict way or dressing, Sakura may embarass her.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 20, 2014)

sakura's outfit reminds me of a less sluttier version of konan's outfit.

unf,dat konan.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Close up:33:


Sakura is wearing lipstick 

I do think Sarada-chan's skirt is a bit too short though...because of her age and such.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> There is not much difference, in fact it can just be the way she is dressed, but her chest looks more visible, but what is hideous is the way she is dressed, Ino looks more proper, and now i understand Salad strict way or dressing, Sakura may embarass her.


She doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Close up:33:
> 
> 
> Sakura is wearing lipstick
> ...


She looks like she is working in a brothel
Sasuke looks unimpressed no matter how slutty Sakura looks.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> sakura's outfit reminds me of a less sluttier version of konan's outfit.
> 
> unf,dat konan.



i aint complaining 

surprised hinata gone back to full time covered up mode after the movie


----------



## Selva (Dec 20, 2014)

She still looks meh to me.
Tho I do love how even in a family picture, Sauce is giving Sakura his back


----------



## Kanga (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh Kishi, modeling Sakura's belly after Shakira to score her more popularity points.


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> i aint complaining
> 
> surprised hinata gone back to full time covered up mode after the movie


Well, in Japan tradition wifes dress properly, look at Sasuke mother or Naruto mother, they dress conservative because it is to show they are" wifes".
Even Ino is more conservative.
Hinata is dressed properly.
Sakura on the other hand...that can't be a case, look at Salad looking all CatholicStrictAllGirlSchool look and look at Sakura's weird completely new look.
In manga when houswifes dress like that is because they are negleted and trying to attract shotas...
And Sasuke is giving her back showing how little he cares (as opposed to Naruto hand caressing Hinata back showing they are indeed a family)


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Ino conservative? Ino is showing her full belly, she's showing even more than Sakura .

What does it matter anyway? Glad Ino and Sakura are not wearing apron's .


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

Hinata's always dressed conservatively. Sakura probably forced her into that mission gear in the Last. 



Pinkarette said:


> In manga when houswifes dress like that is because they are negleted and trying to attract shotas...


I've swear I've read a few hentai manga--you know what, nevermind.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Close up:33:
> 
> 
> Sakura is wearing lipstick
> ...


sexysuke and sakura looks so hot...sarada lacks swagness.. maybe because she doesnt activated yin seal or sharingan yet ,


----------



## Meat (Dec 20, 2014)

Not enough haters in this thread. i see only one. Boring.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> sexysuke and sakura looks so hot...sarada lacks swagness.. maybe because she doesnt activated yin seal or sharingan yet ,



Her time will come, she's still a little kid, watch when she becomes a teen and becomes a beauty like this :


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Her time will come, she's still a little kid, watch when she becomes a teen and becomes a beauty like this :


why does a hypothetical older Sarada look like Tifa


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> why does a hypothetical older Sarada look like Tifa



Because Tifa's edited to look like Sarada ? Who cares.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Her time will come, she's still a little kid, watch when she becomes a teen and becomes a beauty like this :



this is what should be expected from SS's kids ,


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Ino conservative? Ino is showing her full belly, she's showing even more than Sakura .
> 
> What does it matter anyway? Glad Ino and Sakura are not wearing apron's .


Compared to their old design.
Ino got long skirt.
Sakura on the other hand is now showing belly and is dressed less, showing she is trying to archive something (in manga verse there are code dresses, they are tropes, in a manga like Naruto the outfit show their personality )



Raniero said:


> Hinata's always dressed conservatively. Sakura probably forced her into that mission gear in the Last.
> 
> 
> I've swear I've read a few hentai manga--you know what, nevermind.


Yes, those hentais, expect something awful.



Meat said:


> Not enough haters in this thread. i see only one. Boring.


It is because nobody care about Sakura anymore
I'm not a hater, i do care about Sakura that's why i complain.
She could have been great, she is just cheap fanservice now (manga ended and they are still trying )


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

Hasn't Kishimoto admitted to trying hard to make Sakura as attractive as possible to attract fans? 



Fay said:


> Because Tifa's edited to look like Sarada ? Who cares.


I'm sure the poor fellow who likely had their art stolen and edited without their permission cares very much. But idk.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Hasn't Kishimoto admitted to trying hard to make Sakura as attractive as possible to attract fans?
> 
> I'm sure the poor fellow who likely had their art stolen and edited without their permission cares very much. But idk.



I didn't edit it, so it's nothing to do with me


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Hasn't Kishimoto admitted to trying hard to make Sakura as attractive as possible to attract fans?
> 
> I'm sure the poor fellow who likely had their art stolen and edited without their permission cares very much. But idk.


But manga has ended.
So why now we have a married Sakura(negleted, Sasuke is not looking at her and is in his traveller outfit) dressing like she wants to attact guys?
Manga ended and the old generation won't have a big role in the miniserie, so why having Sakura undressed like that? The trope is too easy to catch.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Close up:33:
> 
> 
> Sakura is wearing lipstick
> ...



Is it just me or is Sarada REALLY small ? Isn't she supposed to be 11 or 12 ? she should be much taller than that. That height is more like 4 -5 years old. Unless Sakura and Sasuke is really tall o_0



Pinkarette said:


> She looks like she is working in a brothel
> Sasuke looks unimpressed no matter how slutty Sakura looks.





Pinkarette said:


> But manga has ended.
> So why now we have a married Sakura(negleted, Sasuke is not looking at her and is in his traveller outfit) dressing like she wants to attact guys?
> Manga ended and the old generation won't have a big role in the miniserie, so why having Sakura undressed like that? The trope is too easy to catch.



Yea, whatever helps you sleep at night I guess.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

Meat said:


> Not enough haters in this thread. i see only one. Boring.



What's there to hate on?  Sakura is all about how she looks.  It's not like people like Sakura's _character_.

Sasuke's trophy wife


----------



## herobito (Dec 20, 2014)

the heels look like tsunades.  sasukes like hhhuhgghg


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> But manga has ended.
> So why now we have a married Sakura(negleted, Sasuke is not looking at her and is in his traveller outfit) dressing like she wants to attact guys?



How fast the battered housewife apron flew, oh-my-
let me guess-because she doesnt get child support anmd Works as an expensive call girl.


----------



## Undead (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> What's there to hate on?  Sakura is all about how she looks.  It's not like people like Sakura's _character_.
> 
> Sasuke's trophy wife


INB4 Bitch & Dannii.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 20, 2014)

It's a nice design. Looks pretty good.

Now, after looking at the responses in this thread i understand why Kishimoto believed Sakura would become more popular if she did become prettier. He should have never bothered with her character at all. Just made her change her outfits more often and her fans would have been happier with that than any ehh how it's called again, right 'character development'.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

So much hate...


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> It's a nice design. Looks pretty good.
> 
> Now, after looking at the responses in this thread i understand why Kishimoto believed Sakura would become more popular if she did become prettier. He should have never bothered with her character at all. Just made her change her outfits more often and her fans would have been happier with that than any ehh how it's called again, right 'character development'.



I think those who like Sakura are more happy with "apron-wearing neglected housewife-maid" crowd being trolled 

Her looking hot is a nice bonus.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 20, 2014)

A mix of Part 1 and 2 Sakura with Tsunade influences, she looks nice,looking at her, Sarada's and Sasuke's outfits makes it pretty obvious who dresses up the Uchiha family, she saved Sasuke from being a walking fashion disaster.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 20, 2014)

beyond this being a medium where graphic art is key to storytelling, where visual design is character, Kishi visually highlighting the emotional texture of how Sakura deals with whatever is happening in the story through her physical appearance and person was always a thing from since the beginning

some of you aren't even trying anymore with these lame and thin-ass attempts at sniping

fume at the truth, seethe at the facts






Chaelius said:


> A mix of Part 1 and 2 Sakura with Tsunade influences, she looks nice,looking at her, Sarada's and Sasuke's outfits *makes it pretty obvious who dresses up the Uchiha family, she saved Sasuke from being a walking fashion disaster.*



LEMME UPGRADE U


----------



## Kusa (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I think those who like Sakura are more happy with "apron-wearing neglected housewife-maid" crowd being trolled
> 
> Her looking hot is a nice bonus.




Does not seem to be only a bonus to me when i go through this thread, but whatever.

@ the poster above me

Which truth or facts are you talking about ?


----------



## sasuki-chan (Dec 20, 2014)

She is beautiful. I like that she stays sexy and feminine while being a mother (yes people, it's possible )
She also looks happy so this is all I need


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 20, 2014)

A thread about Sakura's new character design has most people talking about how she looks, shocker, alert the presses.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I think those who like Sakura are more happy with "apron-wearing neglected housewife-maid" crowd being trolled
> 
> Her looking hot is a nice bonus.


i am hppy she has boobies, winking at me, and dem clothes 

i dont care what the rest think of her. i am sued to the hate


----------



## Kusa (Dec 20, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> A thread about Sakura's new character design has most people talking about how she looks, shocker, alert the presses.



Of course people are going to talk about that   no shit 

Thats not even the point. I am just a bit suprised that a new design that does not even look that different from her old one  can make the people in this thread so happy...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2014)

She still looks shit


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 20, 2014)

Why would that surprise you? People like to fangasm about their favourite characters,when 700 came out there were a bunch of threads focused on the characters' new looks, Sasuke alone had 4 or 5 threads, you didn't see anyone in those threads moaning about people not caring about character development.

That just struck me as a really out there comment, if you wanna discuss Sakura's character development and ask her fans if they care more about character development or looks you can just click on the "New Thread" button instead of the "Post Reply" button on an unrelated thread.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 20, 2014)

The hate seems forced. She looks really good and of course some people can't even admit that. 

In fact her whole family looks like a bunch of badasses.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 20, 2014)

I use this new look tbh

but I'm still not over the lack of fuck me bootz


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> She still looks shit



she will always look like shit to you 


Lovely said:


> In fact her whole family looks like a bunch of badasses.



nope, salad still looks like shit


----------



## John Wick (Dec 20, 2014)

Not bad, I wouldn't say no to her.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 20, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Why would that surprise you? People like to fangasm about their favourite characters,when 700 came out there were a bunch of threads focused on the characters' new looks, Sasuke alone had 4 or 5 threads, you didn't see anyone in those threads moaning about people not caring about character development.
> 
> That just struck me as a really out there comment, if you wanna discuss Sakura's character development and ask her fans if they care more about character development or looks you can just click on the "New Thread" button instead of the "Post Reply" button on an unrelated thread.



Dude, chill out.

When chapter 700 came out, it was more understandable that people would be curious about their new characters look and Sasuke actually looked quite different than in chapter 699. Sakura does not look that different than she did in chapter 700. I already said something related to the thread and that was that i think that her design  indeed look pretty good. I don't find it that important enough to create a new thread for that. I just stated my observation( not really wanted to discuss her character) and i can do it where i want it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

Her design is really cool! She looks awesome! 

SS family is so badass!


----------



## Tangle (Dec 20, 2014)

Sakura is too hot for Sasuke damn


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> she will always look like shit to you
> 
> nope, salad still looks like shit



Happily aborted rennigan Itachi Jr ,to you, A:ddy.....


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 20, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Dude, chill out.
> 
> When chapter 700 came out, it was more understandable that people would be curious about their new characters look and Sasuke actually looked quite different than in chapter 699. Sakura does not look that different than she did in chapter 700. I already said something related to the thread and that was that i think that her design  indeed look pretty good. I don't find it that important enough to create a new thread for that. I just stated my observation( not really wanted to discuss her character) and i can do it where i want it.





I am chill, I know tone doesn't really convey through text but you don't have to interpret people that disagree with you as being antagonistic or angry by default.

Sakura's design in 700 was shown in a profile view and was covered with an apron, this is the first time we see a full body shot so it's not weird for people to start a thread and talk about it.

This is a public forum so yeah, you're free to post where you want just as others are free to post their opinions to what you say, so if you post that Sakura fans don't care about "character development" because they're happy about how she looks in a design thread you're probably going to get opposing reactions but, well, since you're not interested in discussing it just see this as my observation of your observation, it's just a bit of nonsense to distract me from work boredom anyway, no need to drag it out further.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Happily aborted rennigan Itachi Jr ,to you, A:ddy.....



kay


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

Lovely said:


> The hate seems forced. She looks really good and of course some people can't even admit that.
> 
> In fact her whole family looks like a bunch of badasses.


Why forced? Do you believe people must share your opinion ?
Some people find Kiba hot other find him shit and nobody saying they can't admit Kiba hotness
And here nobody is hating, just commenting on Sakura new archived slutty look.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> Why forced? Do you believe people must share your opinion ?
> Some people find Kiba hot other find him shit and nobody saying they can't admit Kiba hotness
> And here nobody is hating, just commenting on Sakura new archived slutty look.



Archived? Do you think she has a full catalog, including the apron and the dust cleaner-oh the things she can do with the dust cleaner? Does she take Salad chan with her when she goes to the Streets? And will we see the full sado maso equipment?:amazed


----------



## Zef (Dec 20, 2014)

The bitterness in this thread.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> Why forced? Do you believe people must share your opinion ?
> Some people find Kiba hot other find him shit and nobody saying they can't admit Kiba hotness
> And here nobody is hating, just commenting on Sakura new archived slutty look.



So, let's resort to slut-shaming now shall we?  if showing a bit of belly button makes you a slut then does that mean Sai's outfit makes him the the Queen of sluts?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 20, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> Why forced? Do you believe people must share your opinion ?
> Some people find Kiba hot other find him shit and nobody saying they can't admit Kiba hotness
> And here nobody is hating, just commenting on Sakura new archived slutty look.



I see a lot of nitpicking and valiant attempts to hate just because some hold a bias against her, and can't look past it.

Sort of like what you're doing.


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Archived? Do you think she has a full catalog, including the apron and the dust cleaner-oh the things she can do with the dust cleaner? Does she take Salad chan with her when she goes to the Streets? And will we see the full sado maso equipment?:amazed



It is not about us, it is about what that kind of look means in manga tropes.
Sado maso equipment? Well, why not? She has shown she liked to be humiliated anyway



Lovely said:


> I see a lot of nitpicking and valiant attempts to hate just because some hold a bias against her, and can't look past it.
> 
> Sort of like what you're doing.


I'm not hating.
I'm pointing out that Sakura look is as cheap as it may be, and that it is not casual because it is a well known trope.
I may be wrong.
But don't say it is impossible for people to dislike a character  design because in your opinion she is perfect .


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Tangle said:


> Sakura is too hot for Sasuke damn


Lol no.



Arinna said:


> So, let's resort to slut-shaming now shall we?  if Sakura's outfit makes her a slut then does that mean Sai is the Queen of sluts?



I know right, just because she shows a bit of skin, she's now slutty .


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 20, 2014)

in my opinion shes just average, not too beautiful not too ugly either. I think tsunade is the most sexiest beautiful hot kunoichi of the series,mizukage will come after her,hinata would be third and kushina fourth


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lovely said:


> The hate seems forced. She looks really good and of course some people can't even admit that.
> 
> In fact her whole family looks like a bunch of badasses.


People always gotta hate for no reason.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

I see some Tsunade-inspired heels, and she looks to have gone back to her Part 1 dress roots with that top. Sarada does appear freakishly small beside her parents though.

Not a bad look, beats whatever the hell Hinata looks to be wearing.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> I know right, just because she shows a bit of skin, she's now slutty .



well,  i do think she looks a  bit...  foreward but i like it  

wish hunata wore the same stuff. apperantly, showing skin was only part of the movie for her 

now,  how to commission in order to draw some sakura fanart  in that outfit? 

speaking of which,  a new sasusaku (as adults) hentai was posted today for sale. idk to guy it or not.  the artist isnt really good


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Not a bad look, beats whatever the hell Hinata looks to be wearing.


The same dress she was wearing in chapter 700...

700 Hinata is depicted the same in the sketch, 700 Sakura is depicted differently in the sketch.  I wonder why people are making a big deal out of it.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Why would that surprise you? People like to fangasm about their favourite characters,when 700 came out there were a bunch of threads focused on the characters' new looks, Sasuke alone had 4 or 5 threads, you didn't see anyone in those threads moaning about people not caring about character development.



It's different.  People _need _to focus on her aesthetics.  Going outside of that is not conducive towards Sakura appreciation.



Rosi said:


> I think those who like Sakura are more happy with "apron-wearing neglected housewife-maid" crowd being trolled



You guys haven't alleviated the neglect part of that.  But that's more on Sasuke.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> well,  i do think she looks a  bit...  foreward but i like it
> 
> wish hunata wore the same stuff.
> 
> now,  how to commission in order to draw some sakura *fanart*  in that outfit?



Yes....you mean "fanarts"  right?


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> The same dress she was wearing in chapter 700...



Either way I appreciate Sakura's new outfit more than Hinata's.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Either way I appreciate Sakura's new outfit more than Hinata's.


Hinata's always been one to choose comfort over exposure.  I see no problems with either.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> Hinata's always been one to choose comfort over exposure.  I see no problems with either.



Uh ...I didn't say there was a problem with Hinata's look. I just said I preferred Sakura's outfit. You have your opinion, I have mine.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is Hinata relevant here?


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Arinna said:


> Yes....you mean "fanarts"  right?



depends on my mode to be honest


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Uh ...I didn't say there was a problem with Hinata's look. I just said I preferred Sakura's outfit. You have your opinion, I have mine.


I didn't mean anything by it, it was just a counterstatement.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Uh ...I didn't say there was a problem with Hinata's look. I just said I preferred Sakura's outfit. You have your opinion, I have mine.


Are you suggesting the reason why you like it ISN'T that specific parts of her body are exposed?

She has a robe that doesn't cover her stomach like she's a 17 year old pop star, short pants, hooker heels and glamour lip stick, and she's winking. 

Hinata is dressing like the Princess (which she is) of an established, historic, powerful clan linked directly to Hamura and Kaguya, and the wife of a Hokage and savior of the verse. 

Doesn't surprise me though, Sakura and Sasuke never really gave off that classy vibe, the pink power ranger and bland shadow man never really had the eye for the finer things.

All things considered, I don't know why I wrote any of that and in no way am I suggesting you insinuated any of the above, I just needed a release. 

Sarada looks very cute though, easily the cutest of the new generation, anyone who says otherwise is just bullshitting. The buckled knees, formal clothing and glasses grab (Karin's signtaure ironically) make her a favorite of mine already.


----------



## Tangle (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Lol no.



saskay is ugly


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Doesn't surprise me though, Sakura and Sasuke never really gave off that classy vibe, the pink power ranger and bland shadow man never really had the eye for the finer things.


I think the term you're looking for is "Black Power Ranger".


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 20, 2014)

Whore                     .


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Hinata is dressing like the Queen of an established, historic, powerful clan linked directly to Hamura and Kaguya, and the wife of a Hokage and savior of the verse.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Are you suggesting the reason why you like it ISN'T that specific parts of her body are exposed?
> 
> She has a robe that doesn't cover her stomach like she's a 17 year old pop star, short pants, hooker heels and glamour lip stick, and she's winking.
> 
> ...



Are we seriously arguing about whose sense of fashion is better now ? SoleAccord is not suggesting anything. He
 liked one outfit better than the other. That's it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Are you suggesting the reason why you like it ISN'T that specific parts of her body are exposed?
> 
> She has a robe that doesn't cover her stomach like she's a 17 year old pop star, short pants, hooker heels and glamour lip stick, and she's winking.
> 
> Hinata is dressing like the Queen of an established, historic, powerful clan linked directly to Hamura and Kaguya, and the wife of a Hokage and savior of the verse.



I'm not turned on by Sakura's slightly exposed naval and ankles, no. 

I like the new outfit, I like the heels because it reminds me a bit of her master, and she's not letting motherhood stop her from dressing how she chooses. You really want her to be this trashy whore who's unfit to be a mom because of a single outfit? Eh, sorry, I may dislike Sakura's character but I think that's going overboard. 

I'm not up for comparisons between Sakura and Hinata because they're two different women with two different styles. You can continue if you want, I just can't be bothered.



Arinna said:


> Are we seriously arguing about whose sense of fashion is better now ?
> SoleAccord liked one outfit better than the other. That's it.



Thank you for understanding.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2014)

Arinna said:


> Are we seriously arguing about whose sense of fashion is better now ?
> SoleAccord liked one outfit better than the other. That's it.


I'm sorry, was the intention of the thread not to discuss Sakura's character design?

I must be in the wrong place.



> I'm not up for comparisons between Sakura and Hinata because they're two different women with two different styles. You can continue if you want, I just can't be bothered.


You directly compared them in your original post.

In no way am I attempting to bother you. But the only possible way you can like that design more than Hinata's is because she is exposed, all she's wearing is a cut off robe and tight pants.


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 20, 2014)

Sakura looks gorgeous.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> I'm sorry, was the intention of the thread not to discuss Sakura's character design?
> 
> I must be in the wrong place.



You're welcome to comment about Sakura's design. You think she looks trashy ? fine. You are entitled to your opinion. But no need to try and convince people that they are wrong for liking her design.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hinata looks nothing like a princess in chapter 700. 



She looks great, but she definitely doesn't look anything like a princess.

As for Sakura's design, she looks pretty damn good. Her family definitely has a good fashion sense.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> In no way am I attempting to bother you. But the only possible way you can like that design more than Hinata's is because she is exposed, all she's wearing is a cut off robe and tight pants.



You can also like it more because you personally find it more fashionable , taste is subjective. You like Hinata's design and he (and me) like Sakura's design more. End of.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> You directly compared them in your original post.
> 
> In no way am I attempting to bother you. But the only possible way you can like that design more than Hinata's is because she is exposed, all she's wearing is a cut off robe and tight pants.



Between the two I enjoy Sakura's more, this has nothing to do with how much skin Sakura shows and I find it both rude and delusional of you to assume that it's all about sex appeal if someone doesn't believe Hinata automatically looks better. 

People have opinions, sometimes they differ, sometimes they just clash. I am not trying to clash with you, or anyone who wants to disagree. The thread was appreciating Sakura's design, I came in here not to bash, but to appreciate it. Hinata and Sakura both look good, I just enjoy Sakura's appearance more and that's all there is to it.

Don't assume it's all about the 'titties', not everyone is about that nonsense.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2014)

Arinna said:


> You're welcome to comment about Sakura's design. You think she looks trashy ? fine. You are entitled to your opinion. But no need to try and convince people that they are wrong for liking her design.


At what point did I attempt to convince him he was wrong? I simply made an observation that I believed he liked the outfit more because Sakura was exposing her body more. 



Altair21 said:


> Hinata looks nothing like a princess in chapter 700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By dressing like a princess I meant dressing formal or otherwise conservative, you shouldn't really have an option in that regard as far as the strict nature of the clan went. You did not see a branch-family female of the Hyuga clan wearing tight clothing exposing their arms and/or stomach, or for that matter, wearing princess-esk clothing like you're trying to suggest. From what I remember the clan head (King) Hiashi wore a robe, as did Hinata when she lived in the household.



> Between the two I enjoy Sakura's more, this has nothing to do with how much skin Sakura shows and I find it both rude and delusional of you to assume that it's all about sex appeal if someone doesn't believe Hinata automatically looks better.


Ok, my mistake. It wouldn't be that uncommon for someone to assume someone liked the outfit more because she was showing her feminine qualities, because there isn't much to the outfit. 



> People have opinions, sometimes they differ, sometimes they just clash. I am not trying to clash with you, or anyone who wants to disagree. The thread was appreciating Sakura's design, I came in here not to bash, but to appreciate it. Hinata and Sakura both look good, I just enjoy Sakura's appearance more and that's all there is to it.


Fair enough. 



> Don't assume it's all about the 'titties', not everyone is about that nonsense.


As far as Hinata goes, it kinda is. She's dressed conservative throughout the series likely due to the fact that she was part of the head family of a clan that was strict enough to appoint a tattooed mark that signifies inferiority and servant-ship on Neji's head as a child and to discard of a branch member (sibling of Hiashi and Neji's father) for not following their guidelines. On top of that, she is the wife of the Hokage, with that there comes a certain image expectation, though that is obviously up to Hinata.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not sure why people can't accept that some like Sakura more than Hinata and vice versa. As someone said above, taste is and always will be subjective. It's pathetic to try and belittle someone for finding one character more appealing than another.



DaVizWiz said:


> At what point did I attempt to convince him he was wrong?
> 
> By dressing like a princess I meant dressing formal or otherwise conservative, you shouldn't really have an option in that regard as far as the strict nature of the clan went. You did not see a branch-family female of the Hyuga clan wearing tight clothing or exposing their arms, or for that matter, wearing princess-esk clothing like you're trying to suggest. From what I remember the clan head Hiashi wore a robe, as did Hinata.



Well formal and princess aren't exactly the same thing. Hinata looked like a princess in the wedding dress in The Last. She doesn't look anything like a princess in chapter 700. And the clothes Hinata wears aren't even really formal. They're more casual. She never really dressed like the rest of her clan.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> At what point did I attempt to convince him he was wrong?
> 
> .



Let me rephrase that. 
You weren't attempting to convince him that he was wrong. You were attempting to convince him that the only reason why he liked Sakura's outfit better is because she had some exposed skin. Obviously, anyone who disagreed with your taste must be shallow and can only think about sex.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

hinata's design no where near sakura's , sakura shits on hinata with neg diff,

damn sakura is so hot,


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

People who find revealing some skin as slutty are virgin losers, or uglies who must cover themselves. 

Anyway, I still don't understand why is side character like Hinata relevant in Sakura thread?

Why not let Temari or Ino as well, or Karui for instance as well?

Hinata hardly ever had anything with Sakura in 15+ years, anyway...


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 20, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Hinata looks nothing like a princess in chapter 700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these people when they start comparng hinata with sakura  this thread is about sakura's design so you can post your views on this design, dont say who is better or uglier than hinata or sakura, thats stupidity  well hinata is more loved by the majority of fans but still i think its okay to have opinions but you must also respect other people's opinions


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> As far as Hinata goes, it kinda is. She's dressed conservative throughout the series likely due to the fact that she was part of the head family of a clan that was strict enough to appoint a tattooed mark that signifies inferiority and servant-ship on Neji's head as a child and to discard of a branch member (sibling of Hiashi and Neji's father) for not following their guidelines. On top of that, she is the wife of the Hokage, with that there comes a certain image expectation, though that is obviously up to Hinata.



I have not said Hinata was ugly, I have not said that Hinata was less than Sakura as a woman. I do not understand why you believe that because I value the change in Sakura's attire and find it pretty nice you think that this is because I hold something against Hinata herself. I'm actually really sorry I ever made that comment if it's really bugging you man, because it was never meant to be taken so seriously. It's FINE to think Hinata looks better than Sakura, that's entirely up to us as individuals, and I'm not asking you to agree with it. I know Hinata comes from a great and respected clan and that Sakura's dress code will not match the Hyuga, but it was never really me measuring Hinata and Sakura against one another. Hinata happened to be in the picture, and I saw her outfit wasn't really different in comparison between the portraits. Sakura's change was much more noticeable and I could appreciate it. I commented because both were in visual range. Hinata looks good, I just appreciate Sakura's outfit better by immediate comparison. 

Can we please let this difference of opinion go?


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> People who find revealing some skin as slutty are virgin losers, or uglies who must cover themselves.
> 
> Anyway, I still don't understand why is side character like Hinata relevant in Sakura thread?
> 
> ...



Well if you want to discuss those ladies, outfit wise Sakura defs beat Ino this time. I also like her outfit more than Karui's and Temari, so Kishi exceeded expectations .

Beauty wise, I need to see how Ino looks when she's not pissed, so can't judge yet. But I personally think Sakura-Karui-Ino form the top beauties of their generation. Temari disappointed me, outfit and beauty wise tbh....


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> People who find revealing some skin as slutty are virgin losers, or uglies who must cover themselves.
> 
> Anyway, I still don't understand why is side character like Hinata relevant in Sakura thread?
> 
> ...



just ignore these jealous hinatafans


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, the original post is not even about Sakura outfit but about her tits and hips and her showing off.
Her fans agreed on that and now they are all "nooo we like her design because...she's trendy!" lol please.
Then they started with comparing Sakura with Hinata(Who never had the need to show off her body), now trying to say that some people dislike Sakura trashy design is force our opinion, lol.
Passive agressive mentality.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh well, Sakura is so freaking sexy.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2014)

> Well formal and princess aren't exactly the same thing. Hinata looked like a princess in the wedding dress in The Last. She doesn't look anything like a princess in chapter 700. And the clothes Hinata wears aren't even really formal. They're more casual. She never really dressed like the rest of her clan.


A hyuga princess wears formal clothing, because that's what Hinata has worn throughout the series, as far as I read. 

Okay, in that case let's consider it casual/conservative. 



Arinna said:


> Let me rephrase that.
> You weren't attempting to convince him that he was wrong. You were attempting to convince him that the only reason why he liked Sakura's outfit better is because she had some exposed skin. *Obviously, anyone who disagreed with your taste must be shallow and can only think about sex*.


Absolutely not, though I made the assumption, after two posts and further understanding I found out that he wasn't suggesting that.

But a comparison between Hinata's relatively casual/conservative clothing and Sakura's more stylish feminine exposed clothing led me to believe someone might have liked Sakura's outfit more because of those said qualities.

I was wrong in SoleAccord's case, though I know there are plenty of people that do feel that way, which is why I made that initial assumption.

I apologize if you're incapable of tolerating that relatively common misconception. 



SoleAccord said:


> I have not said Hinata was ugly, I have not said that Hinata was less than Sakura as a woman. I do not understand why you believe that because I value the change in Sakura's attire and find it pretty nice you think that this is because I hold something against Hinata herself. I'm actually really sorry I ever made that comment if it's really bugging you man, because it was never meant to be taken so seriously. It's FINE to think Hinata looks better than Sakura, that's entirely up to us as individuals, and I'm not asking you to agree with it. I know Hinata comes from a great and respected clan and that Sakura's dress code will not match the Hyuga, but it was never really me measuring Hinata and Sakura against one another. Hinata happened to be in the picture, and I saw her outfit wasn't really different in comparison between the portraits. Sakura's change was much more noticeable and I could appreciate it. I commented because both were in visual range. Hinata looks good, I just appreciate Sakura's outfit better by immediate comparison.
> 
> Can we please let this difference of opinion go?


Absolutely. But I should end by saying
1. I did not suggest you said Hinata was ugly
2. I did not suggest you said Hinata was less of a woman
3. I did not suggest you held anything against Hinata
4. I don't especially care about Hinata or Sakura or any rivalry between the two character's physical qualities 

I made a basic observation based on the type of clothing they were wearing, and thought you may have liked Sakura's outfit more because she was showcasing her feminine qualities. You made it clear that wasn't the case, and I apologize for singling you out as I did not think you would take offense.

We can leave it at that.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> Well, the original post is not even about Sakura outfit but about her tits and hips and her showing off.
> Her fans agreed on that and now they are all "nooo we like her design because...she's trendy!" lol please.
> Then they started with comparing Sakura with Hinata(Who never had the need to show off her body), now trying to say that some people dislike Sakura trashy design is force our opinion, lol.
> Passive agressive mentality.



Just give it a fucking rest already. This back and forth BS between Hinata and Sakura fans is utterly ridiculous , especially since this is a thread about only Sakura. If fans of Hinata are that insecure about other fans liking how Sakura looks (regardless of whether that pertains to her outfit or her body) and vice versa then pm each other about it. This shit has been going on ever since the manga ended it's annoying as shit.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Dec 20, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Oh well, Sakura is so freaking sexy.



how dare she?! She is a 30+ year old mother! 


...  

The comparaison between hinata and sakura is ridiculous btw and I will never understand the need to compare them and to trash one to make the other look good. They are both pretty and have always been very different. It's a matter of tastes really


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Absolutely. But I should end by saying
> 1. I did not suggest you said Hinata was ugly
> 2. I did not suggest you said Hinata was less of a woman
> 3. I did not suggest you held anything against Hinata
> ...





We're good.


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 20, 2014)

sasuki-chan said:


> how dare she?! She is a 30+ year old mother!
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


You should not look at them with hollywood mentality, where they sport naked boobs also at 60, i'm talking about japanese mentality and we all know Kishimoto is fond of that.
Sakura dressing like a teenager while her child cover herself as much as she can speak louder than words. 
And yes, she looks trashy.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Absolutely not, though I made the assumption, after two posts and further understanding I found out that he wasn't suggesting that.
> 
> But a comparison between Hinata's relatively casual/conservative clothing and Sakura's more stylish feminine exposed clothing led me to believe someone might have liked Sakura's outfit more because of those said qualities.
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. Thank you for clarifying on your post. I was just under the impression that you were still assuming that SoleAccord was liking Sakura's outfit merely because of her exposed skin. I'm sorry if I was being too harsh on my previous post - I get quite defensive about Sakura because of all the hate she gets.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> A hyuga princess wears formal clothing, because that's what Hinata has worn throughout the series, as far as I read.
> 
> Okay, in that case let's consider it casual/conservative.



Formal and casual aren't really the same either. Formal is something like a suit or a dress. Casual is something like jeans and a t-shirt. Casual is basically laid back type clothing. Hinata's clothing hasn't been much different than any of the K11. Not to the point where you can call what she says formal while saying something different for the rest of her peers, but then again that's just me.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Formal and casual aren't really the same either. Formal is something like a suit or a dress. Casual is something like jeans and a t-shirt. Casual is basically laid back type clothing. Hinata's clothing hasn't been much different than any of the K11. Not to the point where you can call what she says formal while saying something different for the rest of her peers, but then again that's just me.


Well, in this manga, ninja don't wear suits and dresses, nor have I seen jeans in the casual aspect. 

Formal for this manga for a female ninja, in my opinion, is covering of the body or a simple blouse and long skirt, or a robe which seems to be more common.

Your idea of formal simply doesn't exist in this manga. Not a single person has worn a suit or full blown dress.

If you want to get down to the basics, the definition of formal is:
done in accordance with rules of convention or etiquette; suitable for or constituting an official or important situation or occasion.

The accordance of female ninja formal wear in this manga has been largely robes.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Well, in this manga, ninja don't wear suits and dresses, nor have I seen jeans.
> 
> Formal for this manga for a female ninja, in my opinion, is covering of the body or a simple blouse and long skirt, or a robe which seems to be more common.
> 
> Your idea of formal simply doesn't exist in this manga. *Not a single person has worn a suit or full blown dress.*









The point is that formal is dress ware. What Hinata's worn throughout the series hasn't been that. She, like the rest of her peers, wears clothing that's more in line with the casual type of clothing. And I wouldn't disagree with your robe being a type of formal wear in this manga, but Hinata has rarely (if ever) worn them.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2014)

Sakura looks great and this is coming from someone who is not a zealot type tard of her. Actually not a fan at all but hey giving props where they are due.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 20, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> The point is that formal is dress ware. What Hinata's worn throughout the series hasn't been that. She, like the rest of her peers, wears clothing that's more in line with the casual type of clothing.


I simply wouldn't consider her clothing casual, I guess that's just my opinion. It's too conservative for a female ninja to be considered casual. 

Female ninja like Ino, Sakura, Karin, Fu, Tsunade and Mei were more casual-type. In that more they weren't deliberately covering up their body and were much more open. 

Hinata was wearing pants, heavy jackets and robes throughout the manga. That, in my opinion, is formal for a female ninja as far as what has been proposed by the other female ninja above.

We can play it by the book and only call formal wear dress wear for a those kind of events. 

Or we can look at the others in comparison to Hinata, Hinata was basically dressing far different than any other female ninja in the manga.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> I simply wouldn't consider her clothing casual, I guess that's just my opinion. It's too conservative for a female ninja to be considered casual.
> 
> Female ninja like Ino, Sakura, Karin, Fu, Tsunade and Mei were more casual-type. In that more they weren't deliberately covering up their body and were much more open.
> 
> Hinata was wearing pants, heavy jackets and robes throughout the manga. That, in my opinion, is formal for a female ninja as far as what has been proposed by the other female ninja above.



A jacket with pants is IMO considered casual. Formal is what was worn to Naruto and Hinata's wedding IMO, which were suits, dresses, tuxedos, etc. 

But you have your opinion and I have mine. It's best to just leave it at that.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 20, 2014)

The design is quite nice but liking Sasuke's stace in the picture more. LoL

That loving family.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke's stance is like that because he's Sasuke; cool poses are his thing.

In anime and manga, cool fathers are often seen on pictures showing their back.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 20, 2014)

Saying Sasuke is deadbeat or not a loving father because of how he's posing in a picture is really reaching. Especially because that's his usual stance in photos. 

Can't wait for spring.


----------



## Rai (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2014)

Let me just order 30 person sized Sakura pillows right now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2014)

Sakura can't pull off the Konan look at all. Don't sit there smiling like you have self respect girl


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> sakura's outfit reminds me of a less sluttier version of konan's outfit.
> 
> unf,dat konan.



Oh, good point. :amazed


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Konan was fodder.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Konan was fodder.



she was sexy


----------



## PumpkinRoll (Dec 20, 2014)

I really like her shoes! Reminds me of Tsunade's.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> sakura's outfit reminds me of a less sluttier version of konan's outfit.
> 
> unf,dat konan.



Oh dam!!!


----------



## -JT- (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, Sakura's looking good!

She finally may give Ino a run for her money!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> sakura's outfit reminds me of a less sluttier version of konan's outfit.
> 
> unf,dat konan.


First thing that came to mind. I approve.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

Sakura the ninja barbie


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Sakura the ninja barbie



sexy ninja barbie


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 20, 2014)

Her wink is like saying "I know I'm fabulous"


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> It is not about us, it is about what that kind of look means in the right fan clubs



Exactly.



> Sado maso equipment? Well, why not? She has shown she liked to be humiliated anyway



Thus, the apron and the  Handy dust cleaner.Not to mention the Tsunade seal and the inhuman strenght.

That?s why I asked you to show me more of your imagination and the rest of the archivated look.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

PumpkinRoll said:


> I really like her shoes! Reminds me of Tsunade's.



Sakura "borrowed" them from Tsunade


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Sakura "borrowed" them from Tsunade



i dont care if she stole them from a dead hooker. she is sexy as fuck


----------



## PumpkinRoll (Dec 20, 2014)

I wish her head was a bit clearer in the picture. I want to know if she started wearing make up or something like that.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Sakura looks great and this is coming from someone who is not a zealot type tard of her. Actually not a fan at all but hey giving props where they are due.


Kishi wanted to depict Sakura as sexy and wanted to depict Hinata as elegant.  He pulled both off well, problem solved.

Personally I think Hinata was way over the top in The Last, but that is comparing what he drew her wearing to what she wore throughout the series and at the beginning of the series.  It was more than likely to impress Naruto, but I still prefer her more conservative choice in clothing.

Sakura was of course a huge improvement over that awful secretary skirt thing she wore off duty.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

There is something wrong with Sakura in that picture...

She misses crown, cape, and a scepter.


----------



## Zale (Dec 20, 2014)

She looks damn hot and we don't even see her clear face, wanna see her lipstick  those boobs


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't think Sakura is supposed to be sexy, or rather "sexy" isn't the main theme, in his design notes Kishi said he drew Sakura to be elegant and a little "academic" and give the vibe of a mature girl/elder sister, granted this was for the Last design but I think it applies here too, when you look at Sarada's prep school honor student look the same theme of elegant+academic applies.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> I don't think Sakura is supposed to be sexy, or rather "sexy" isn't the main theme, in his design notes Kishi said he drew Sakura to be elegant and a little "academic" and give the vibe of a mature girl/elder sister, granted this was for the Last design but I think it applies here too, when you look at Sarada's prep school honor student look the same theme of elegant+academic applies.


I don't even know anymore.  She looks like a pirate.

People are making too big a deal over "Sakura is showing too much skin" and "Hinata isn't showing enough skin".  Both of their designs are appropriate to their character.  That's all I'm concerned with.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> She misses crown, cape, and a scepter.


Urgh that "queen" shit again


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> People are making too big a deal over "Sakura is showing too much skin" and "Hinata isn't showing enough skin".  Both of their designs are appropriate to their character.  That's all I'm concerned with.



It's like Kishimoto fused Karin's top and Sakura's cheongsam from part 1 and now she has wings at her hips.  She's aerodynamic now.


----------



## SandyPanda (Dec 20, 2014)

From what I can see, it doesn't even look like Sakura is showing that much skin, and Hinata not showing skin is pretty much in character for her. But, I think both of them look good.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> Kishi wanted to depict Sakura as sexy and wanted to depict Hinata as elegant.  He pulled both off well, problem solved.
> 
> Personally I think Hinata was way over the top in The Last, but that is comparing what he drew her wearing to what she wore throughout the series and at the beginning of the series. * It was more than likely to impress Naruto, but I still prefer her more conservative choice in clothing.
> *
> Sakura was of course a huge improvement over that awful secretary skirt thing she wore off duty.



That would be really disappointing if it were true.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That would be really disappointing if it were true.


That was just speculation, I doubt Kishi would draw her like that with the intention of wowing Naruto, it was more than likely to depict her... "Growth."

(Side note: I just had deja vu.  That or I've made this post before.)


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> dem tits, dem hips, dem clothes......  dat wink




This pic is so small, I hardly see anything, how can people write 8 pages about it? How do people even see anything on it?


----------



## Van Konzen (Dec 20, 2014)

savor this moment... we never get to see a Sakura appreciation thread quite often..


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2014)

Well if Kishimoto ever wondered how to make Sakura more popular...


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 21, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Well if Kishimoto ever wondered how to make Sakura more popular...



he knows


----------



## samishige (Dec 21, 2014)

You know what? I don't care. Kishi could dress her in bikini and it will not help with her development at all. 
Also Sasuke looks unimpressed and ready to leave...


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

samishige said:


> You know what? I don't care. Kishi could dress her in bikini and it will not help with her development at all.
> Also Sasuke looks unimpressed and ready to leave...



talking  about  how she looks > talks about  development... kay brah.


----------



## Milady (Dec 21, 2014)

What a sexy family! Whoaaa

And on the left side, Hinata and Himawari are both cute!


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

ready for some spanking :spwank


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Fashion Icon Sakura Haruno



Right.   Sakura was the first ever to wear that upside-down v-cut midriff.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

sexy upside down v-cut midriff


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 21, 2014)

but Sakura is clearly wearing a kind of pant dress, one featuring a navel-high center slit and sleeveless mandarin collar top with asymmetrical buttoning and piping layered over a pair of cropped cigarette pants

they are not at all alike, really 

get it together, sestra


----------



## Amol (Dec 21, 2014)

She looks hot


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2014)

This is a pretty nice fanart. Short hair suits her the best.


----------



## samishige (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> talking  about  how she looks > talks about  development... kay brah.


As I said, I don't care about her looks, Kishi at this point could dress her in bikini to make more likable. She lack not sexy outfit but her character so... 



Revolution said:


> Right.   Sakura was the first ever to wear that upside-down v-cut midriff.


You know what? Kishi detting on my nerves with his paralulz. Anf, of course, Karin is


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

samishige said:


> As I said, I don't care about her looks, Kishi at this point could dress her in bikini to make more likable. She lack not sexy outfit but her character so...



you dont  seem to grt the point 

i mean what does her character development have to to with her new character design?. you just want to diverge a rare positive sakura thread into a bashing fest


----------



## samishige (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> you dont  seem to grt the point
> 
> i mean what does her character development have to to with her new character design?. you just want to diverge a rare positive sakura thread into a bashing fest


Of, course, not. I said neutrally that I. Don't. Care. Or 'positive thread' means it's Sakura's appreciation thread? 

If her rabid stans will attack me here it would be their problems, not mine. Why so serious about some shitty character?


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

samishige said:


> You know what? Kishi detting on my nerves with his paralulz. Anf, of course, Karin is



Do you think she gave her housemaid Sakura a day off, or she only uses the apron to walk  Karin?s child?

Even lending one of her old suits?


Or your saint patroness of liberated women has decided to become and Ursuline?


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

samishige said:


> Of, course, not. I said neutrally that I. Don't. Care. Or 'positive thread' means it's Sakura's appreciation thread?
> 
> If her rabid stans will attack me here it would be their problems, not mine. Why so serious about some shitty character?



syas he is neutral > says she is shitty 


ig you  don't  like her clothing, as you wish but  what does her character have to dow with anything  here?  either your ignorant because hatred blinds you or your stupid. either eay  this convo is done with you.


----------



## samishige (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> syas he is neutral > says she is shitty


How many times I have to repeat it? I don't care about her looks. She's a shitty character with or without bikini on. Kishi obviously tried to make her prettier once again. Does it help? No. Does it suitable for a married middle-aged woman? I don't care, I don't want to think about it. So, yes, I have no opinion about her design.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

samishige said:


> How many times I have to repeat it? I don't care about her looks. She's a shitty character with or without bikini on. Kishi obviously tried to make her prettier once again. Does it help? No. Does it suitable for a married middle-aged woman? I don't care, I don't want to think about it. So, yes, I have no opinion about her design.



if you  don't  care about  her looks,  why are you  posting  in this thread about  her looks? just to say she sucks either way  she is hot or not?


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> if you  don't  care about  her looks,  why are you  posting  in this thread about  her looks? just to say she sucks either way  she is hot or not?





Of course.


----------



## samishige (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> if you  don't  care about  her looks,  why are you  posting  in this thread about  her looks? just to say she sucks either way  she is hot or not?


To say I don't care about her looks, it can't change my opinion. She may look ugly or she may look  gorgeous, I don't care.


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2014)

Nono what you are doing is wrong. Here, some tips:

- imply that the only positive thing people can say about Sakura is how hot she is

- say that Kishimoto is trying hard to cover up her shitty development by making her pretty

- fanservice above everything

- he needed her to have bigger boobs because he couldnt do anything else to boost her popularity

etc

It is easy to diss Sakura even in a looks thread


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Rios said:


> - he needed her to have bigger boobs because he couldnt do anything else to boost her popularity


Well then, he shouldn't have upped he bust size and then thrown her next to Hinata.  That was a mistake.


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2014)

Putting Sakura anywhere near Hinata is a big mistake. Its like "hmm this one has improved for sure but HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THAT"


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 21, 2014)

The butthurt on this thread.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

samishige said:


> To say I don't care about her looks, it can't change my opinion. She may look ugly or she may look  gorgeous, I don't care.



there, was it so hard?


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Rios said:


> Nono what you are doing is wrong. Here, some tips:
> 
> - imply that the only positive thing people can say about Sakura is how hot she is
> 
> ...



I?ve read  the contrary only in the  right nests

-Kishi doesnt know how to draw women

-exposing sking doesnt become her plainness and age at all so she?s   most disgusting and appalling animal at each new design.


-Boobs are a matter of perpesctive-she has not even improved in that

-This is my favourite-kishi says he liked her, he has betrayed us


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2014)

He doesnt know? Konan and Hinata say hi


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Rios said:


> He doesnt know? Konan and Hinata say hi




To tell the truth, he?s not that good at men either.
As for the Spanish saying "Tiran m?s dos tetas que dos carretas",, a pair of melons draw more than 2 horsecarts,  I refer you to number 3.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Rios said:


> He doesnt know? Konan and Hinata say hi


His big breasted women look a lot better than most other manga artists...  Except for Tsunade.  Those are just disgusting, but still better than Orihime.  I'm pretty sure Kubo even drew a panel of her knocking herself out with her own chest, but unfortunately I don't have a reference for that on me.


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2014)

Orihime looks better without a head


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Rios said:


> Orihime looks better without a head


Literally or figuratively?  You got one half, she's dumb as a board.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 21, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Right.   Sakura was the first ever to wear that upside-down v-cut midriff.



I want to fuck that Karin. 

\Zaxxon


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 21, 2014)

Part 2 Hinata I found her cute, part 3 I find her pretty

Part 2 Sakura I found her okay but part 3..... Damn I gotta give credit where its due, she looks fine!


----------



## Tangle (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> if you  don't  care about  her looks,  why are you  posting  in this thread about  her looks? just to say she sucks either way  she is hot or not?



she's extremely butthurt that sakura got sasuke instead of karin so she bashes sakura in every thread that she is mentioned in lmao


----------



## samishige (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> there, was it so hard?


Well, let's repeat it again: Sakura is ugly inside so her looks has nothing to do with how I see her. Is it what you wanted to hear? 

And here I am... wanted to be neutral with Sakura stans. Never again.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2014)

qween


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 21, 2014)

Still looks 17.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

samishige said:


> Well, let's repeat it again: Sakura is ugly inside so her looks has nothing to do with how I see her. Is it what you wanted to hear?
> 
> And here I am... wanted to be neutral with Sakura stans. Never again.


----------



## Tangle (Dec 21, 2014)

samishige said:


> And here I am... wanted to be neutral with Sakura stans. Never again.



lmao ya rite


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 21, 2014)

Love Seeker said:


> these people when they start comparng hinata with sakura  this thread is about sakura's design so you can post your views on this design, dont say who is better or uglier than hinata or sakura, thats stupidity  well hinata is more loved by the majority of fans but still i think its okay to have opinions but you must also respect other people's opinions


so one of those sakura fans negged this post of mine . i wonder whats so offensive in this to them that they should be negging me. .


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 21, 2014)

I remember this one time I was talking about how Hinata has no character and then someone called me a "Sakura fan".

Geez, I wasn't even aware that the rivalry between the Sakura and Hinata fandoms was a thing.



Kait0 said:


> His big breasted women look a lot better than most other manga artists...  Except for Tsunade.  Those are just disgusting, but still better than Orihime.  I'm pretty sure Kubo even drew a panel of her knocking herself out with her own chest, but unfortunately I don't have a reference for that on me.



I don't know how Kishimoto manages to make a big breasted woman's cleavage look so boring.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I remember this one time I was talking about how Hinata has no character and then someone called me a "Sakura fan".
> 
> Geez, I wasn't even aware that the rivalry between the Sakura and Hinata fandoms was a thing.



Weren't NaruSaku vs NaruHina debates pretty much a rivalry between Sakura tards and Hinata tards?  

It's indeed annoying as hell though. This thread has nothing to do with Hinata.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 21, 2014)

Sakura barely ever interacted with that girl from Team 8...


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Weren't NaruSaku vs NaruHina debates pretty much a rivalry between Sakura tards and Hinata tards?
> 
> It's indeed annoying as hell though. This thread has nothing to do with Hinata.



This thread certainly doesn't. 

I'm just surprised to see all the fighting over here. I've always avoided pairing debates on a general principle, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 21, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> His big breasted women look a lot better than most other manga artists...  Except for Tsunade.  Those are just disgusting, but still better than Orihime. * I'm pretty sure Kubo even drew a panel of her knocking herself out with her own chest,* but unfortunately I don't have a reference for that on me.


Really? That's even worse than the rock oneshotting Sakura.


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2014)

Sakura did get knocked out by Kabuto's butt, there is even a FC dedicated to this important event.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Sakura barely ever interacted with that girl from Team 8...



Nah, I think aside from Ino, she interacted with Hinata more than the other rookie girls. In canon, they talked a few times and Sakura helped heal her too. 

She's not super close to Hinata mostly because Hinata is so shy. But they are definitely friends. 
Given that their husbands are bestfriends, Sakura probably hangs out with Hinata all the time now too.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Weren't NaruSaku vs NaruHina debates pretty much a rivalry between Sakura tards and Hinata tards?
> 
> It's indeed annoying as hell though. This thread has nothing to do with Hinata.



agree


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

I find it funny that fans always pit the girls against each other like Sakura vs Hinta or Sakura vs Karin etc. When the girls are quite friendly with each other in canon.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 21, 2014)

I think Hinata and Sakura only talked once in canon and it was to ask how Sasuke and Naruto were doing in battle, no doubt they're comrades but I don't think they're the hang out type of friends like Sakura and Ino are.

There's a pretty big lack of girl bromance compared to guy bromance in this series though, Sakura and Ino are really the only ones that had focus and that was mostly Part 1, there's some Shizune and Tsunade and maybef Kushina and Mikoto but overall very little girl friendship.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2014)

Arinna said:


> I find it funny that fans always pit the girls against each other like Sakura vs Hinta or Sakura vs Karin etc. When the girls are quite friendly with each other in canon.



The worst thing is girls are like this in real life.  How horrible a reality where women pit themselves against other women instead of staying strong together.  If I were to say anything bad about women.  This is it.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 21, 2014)

Milf Sakura did it again 



Fay said:


> Her time will come, she's still a little kid, watch when she becomes a teen and becomes a beauty like this :



She looks so gorgeous


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

I love Sakura's full design, the housewife style we saw at chapter 700 make her look far uglier than she actually is.

When are we having a full desing of the rest of characters? I'm starting to get tired of all this NH/SS focus (it's not that I hate the pairings, but I just believe is quite unfair for the rest of the fandom)

I want my LeeTen family picture! T_T


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> I love Sakura's full design, the housewife style we saw at chapter 700 make her look far uglier than she actually is.
> 
> When are we having a full desing of the rest of characters? I'm starting to get tired of all this NH/SS focus (it's not that I hate the pairings, but I just believe is quite unfair for the rest of the fandom)
> 
> I want my LeeTen family picture! T_T



There's like zero focus on SS . Still I agree with you.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2014)

Please allow me to third that.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

no fanart does sakura justice........ not even kishi's


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Oh come on, moralSuke was never gonna be a wifebeater.
> 
> 
> 
> She sure is neglected though, ifyouknowwhatimsaiyan


when he pays visit though, they might break the house 

with those healing abilities the possibilities are endless


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 21, 2014)

imagine the dress billowing behind her as she's using her tech

SLAY


----------



## Cereza (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh look it's Sakura the neglected wife/ single mom 
look at how miserable she  looks


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 22, 2014)

^
IKR.


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm a Sakura hater and even I must admit that I would hit it...


*Spoiler*: __ 




and quit it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless she is good in the sack.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> I'm a Sakura hater and even I must admit that I would hit it...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



what if she quits you because your not good in the sack?


----------



## Tangle (Dec 22, 2014)

Cereza said:


> Oh look it's Sakura the neglected wife/ single mom
> look at how miserable she  looks



she is just faking being happy 4 the family photo ofc


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Dec 22, 2014)

Sakura is indeed really beautiful


----------



## Salada (Dec 22, 2014)

She is a milf





That sound wrong with my username and ava


----------



## JustPeachy (Dec 23, 2014)

I like her design. I didn't expect her belly to be showing with her full design but it works with her.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Dec 23, 2014)

Sakura will never be appealing to me in any form.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2014)

Salada said:


> That sound wrong with my username and ava



naruto said that he didn't expect  his mother to be a "babe"  and it was the first time he met her....  as a horny 16 year old


----------



## Salada (Dec 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto said that he didn't expect  his mother to be a "babe"  and it was the first time he met her....  as a horny 16 year old



lol true . At least he didn't say milf .


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 23, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Awwh Salad's fixing her little glasses again... which makes no sense considering Uchiha's kind of have good eyes
> 
> [1]



That is legitimately the most menacing Sasuke raep-face I've ever seen. No wonder Diedara lost to that. If Itachi saw that, he'd give up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2014)

So they made Sakura into Karin 2.0 while Hinata became Sakura 2.0

Yeah... I see what they did there.


----------



## Tangle (Dec 23, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> So they made Sakura into Karin 2.0 while Hinata became Sakura 2.0
> 
> Yeah... I see what they did there.



????????????


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 23, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> So they made Sakura into Karin 2.0 while Hinata became Sakura 2.0
> 
> Yeah... I see what they did there.



You must be on that strong stuff.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You must be on that strong stuff.


I guess you could say it's liquid courage.


----------



## Salada (Dec 23, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> So they made Sakura into Karin 2.0 while Hinata became Sakura 2.0
> 
> Yeah... I see what they did there.



Karin 2.0 ? Wtf

When did karin ever looked like that in the manga? 

The differences in sakura current looks are the height ,the big boobs ,and the silky hair.

-There is no similarties between sakura and karin height what so ever 
-karin is flat as a board . Flatter than part 1 sakura so there is no similarities in the chest area either. 
-karin hair is messy and long the quite opposite .


I have seen some sk fans claiming that sakura outfits are like karin ,but its not.  

It looks almost identical to konan's outfit inside the coat. 
Actually all the new changes in sakura are in konan . The short silky hair,the boobs size,the long legs and the outfit .

So does that make sakura konan 2.0 ? lol
--
I hope someone give some people the alt ending .. At this point they started seeing "things"


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 23, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> So they made Sakura into Karin 2.0 while Hinata became Sakura 2.0
> 
> Yeah... I see what they did there.



Narusaku moral victory.  Pack it up guys.'


Damn Kishimoto and his money grubbing ways to rob us of the oedipus complex ending that we truly deserve.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2014)

she looks gorgeous. lol@ those taking a jab at her wearing an apron, fuck off


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2014)

i still dont get why is kishi trying  to hide sasuke's  other hand? we know  its not there 



starr said:


> she looks gorgeous. lol@ those taking a jab at her wearing an apron, fuck off



i think  kishi hid her apron just to hide her sexiness overload


----------



## Salada (Dec 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> i still dont get why is kishi trying  to hide sasuke's  other hand? we know  its not there



Or _it is _ there.

It would be a mystery for now .


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 24, 2014)

She is Tsunade 2.0 and we all know what that comes with.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Dec 24, 2014)

Sakura looks nice. Don't see what's the problem with her appearance really.

By the way, is it just me or does Himawari and Salada look the same size lol?


----------



## Milady (Dec 24, 2014)

^ yea sarada looks like she is himawari's height, but maybe these drawings are not drawn to scale..idk


----------



## boohead (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks half as good as big tit Hinata, rather than her usual 1/10th as good self.


----------



## Alita (Dec 24, 2014)

Whether you like sakura or not, one can't deny how sexy she is.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 25, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> So they made Sakura into Karin 2.0 while Hinata became Sakura 2.0
> 
> Yeah... I see what they did there.



I know what you're talking about


----------



## Anko-san (Dec 25, 2014)

Best looking family in the manga no doubt. The kid even has that personality thing,


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 25, 2014)

^ They sure are.  







Pretty much.


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2014)

anyone got a better pic yet?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 30, 2014)

Where is my Uzumaki family portrait?


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Where is my Uzumaki family portrait?



no one gave a shit to take dat pic 

sorry, but sakura's sexiness drove the camera to guy to her


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 30, 2014)

I wonder if all the families were there or just SS and NH ones.
Also, the person who took the picture is awful I can't see their faces properly.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 30, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Where is my Uzumaki family portrait?



Same question here dude


----------



## Fay (Dec 30, 2014)

Addy said:


> anyone got a better pic yet?


It was illegal to take pics, but it seems 3 people managed to do so (only made a pic of SS family btw). They're all blurry though.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 30, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Where is my Uzumaki family portrait?



Naruhina oversaturation?


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2014)

Fay said:


> It was illegal to take pics, but it seems 3 people managed to do so (only made a pic of SS family btw). They're all blurry though.



you mean 3 separate images of SS and no one else?


----------



## Fay (Dec 30, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Naruhina oversaturation?



Corvida speaks truth 



Addy said:


> you mean 3 separate images of SS and no one else?



Can't blame them, in between Sarada-chan being a sassy princess and Sakura being a sexy milf, why anyone would look somewhere else


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 30, 2014)

Japanese people are not used to breaking rules. In any other country they would have record everything while walking instead of taking those bad pictures.

Not only that, only three visitors dared to take pictures... three! XD


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2014)

Fay said:


> Can't blame them, in between Sarada-chan being a sassy princess and Sakura being a sexy milf, why anyone would look somewhere else



and a 1000 negs descend upon thee from angry sakura haters


----------



## Corvida (Dec 30, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> Japanese people are not used to breaking rules. In any other country they would have record everything while walking instead of taking those bad pictures.
> 
> Not only that, only three visitors dared to take pictures... three! XD





That?s desperation and bravery!!!!


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2014)

i hope they sell these pics or something


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 30, 2014)

Addy said:


> no one gave a shit to take dat pic
> 
> sorry, but sakura's sexiness drove the camera to guy to her



Japan must love abusive relationships.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 30, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Japan must love abusive relationships.



 SS was always pretty high in the het fandom.

Sorry but you can only Minna Troil Sakura for a limited time.

So what did you expect after  the big whole the  Last  marketing fiasco with Sasuke and the  NaruHina   movie overdose in terms of novelty?  _Even More_ Naruto and Hinata or adult Sakura?


----------



## Zef (Dec 30, 2014)

Corvida said:


> SS was always pretty high in the het fandom.
> 
> Sorry but you can only Minna Troil Sakura for a limited time.
> 
> So what did you expect after  the big whole the  Last  marketing fiasco with Sasuke and the  NaruHina   movie overdose in terms of novelty?  _Even More_ Naruto and Hinata or adult Sakura?



This.

We've already seen plenty of NH; given the choice between the Naruto family portrait, and the Sasuke one of course they would take pictures depicting Sasuke's family.  

And if I'm not mistaken there are have been several canon pictures of Naruto's family already.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 30, 2014)

Fay said:


> It was illegal to take pics, but it seems 3 people managed to do so (only made a pic of SS family btw). They're all blurry though.



No, there was only one brave shinobi. All others are just photoshop variations of the same photo.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 30, 2014)

Sakura doesn't even need to dress like that.
I'm pretty sure Sasuke doesn't care about how "sexy" Sakura dresses


----------



## Corvida (Dec 30, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Sakura doesn't even need to dress like that.
> I'm pretty sure Sasuke doesn't care about how "sexy" Sakura dresses



You are looking at it from the wrong side.

Sasuke?s  horrendous bowtie has gone, at least.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 30, 2014)

Corvida said:


> You are looking at it from the wrong side.
> 
> Sasuke?s  horrendous bowtie has gone, at least.



Grandma, I hope you don't dress like Sakura. 



Fay said:


> Corvida speaks truth
> 
> 
> 
> Can't blame them, in between Sarada-chan being a sassy princess and Sakura being a sexy milf, why anyone would look somewhere else



Why would any Sane Man want to settle down with a "Sakura" and have a Sassy ass daughter with a princess entitlement issue? 

Then again, Sarada doesn't come off like that and Sakura probably doesn't leave the house much.
She didn't even pick Sarada up from Ninja school


----------



## Corvida (Dec 30, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Grandma, I hope you don't dress like Sakura.



Duckling,  leaving my fabulous legs aside, I hope you _dont_ like ginormous purple bowties  or I will disinherit you.

I dont think we should care about what Sasuke must think about Sakura?s dresses, but the thing is what is under them has improved . Exponentially.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 31, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Sakura doesn't even need to dress like that.
> I'm pretty sure Sasuke doesn't care about how "sexy" Sakura dresses



Women's dress and comportment aren't only or even mainly displays for men, you know

an undeniable mess


----------



## Addy (Dec 31, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Japan must love abusive relationships.



yeah, it's not because hinata, sunflower, and bolt have the most generic ass poses and no new clothes while sakura wowed everyone with her melfiness. no, it's because people have shitty tastes and not common sense to take photo of the new and strange while dissing the old horse that was beaten to death 



i only see half of burito and i already know the pose he is making............. they are that generic 

now, all we need is a full character designs for sakura and the new hentai with her outfits should be on the way


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> now, all we need is a full character designs for sakura and* the new hentai with her outfits should be on the way *



BoruSaku?  BS?


----------



## Corvida (Dec 31, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> BoruSaku?  BS?



You seem oddly obssesed with Sakura?s fucking Naruto?s son.   why do you hate the Messiah so much? What has the son that the parent has not?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 31, 2014)

He has better fashion sense.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 31, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> He has better fashion sense.



Then he isnt a challenge for her.

Naw, I vote for an adultery with Naruto.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 31, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Women's dress and comportment aren't only or even mainly displays for men, you know
> 
> an undeniable mess



Yeah, Sakura is going to just be cooped up in her house and stare at her own reflection 

Undeniable mess?

Howdy do, pleasure to meet you, SJW.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 31, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Then he isnt a challenge for her.
> 
> Naw, I vote for an adultery with Naruto.



So even you don't believe in SasuSaku's future?  

Does Sakura have a fetish for conflict I wonder.  She was only interested in Naruto back when he was having his four tails inner conflict, then went back to Sasuke as he continued to lose his sanity.  Cheating would be like Tenten being bored of the peaceful times.


----------



## Addy (Dec 31, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> BoruSaku?  BS?



there has been about 7 naruto related hentai doujinshis in the past month.

one narusakusalad (yes, i know. pedo naruto/sakura ) related 1 is narusakuhina by the same artist.

3 are sasusaku related by 2 different artists.

1 is kakasku.

to my own knowledge, 0 burito related hentai doujinshi were created. the yaoi scene is dominated by narusasu and itasasu as usual. the same goes for hentai/yaoi fanart about burito.

however, i am  surprised at the lack of naruhina hentai related to the movie 

i think we might have to wait for that until the next patch of doujins which i believe should come out around april. however, the movie has been announced for a very long time now and we got several spoilers of the movie even before chapter 700. 

about two months later since the end of the manga but no naruhina hentai? 



ChickenPotPie said:


> He has better fashion sense.



he wears a bolt on his neck.

he lost 200 points on the badass scale


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd STAN homewrecker Sakura tbh 



Punished Pathos said:


> Yeah, Sakura is going to just be cooped up in her house and stare at her own reflection
> 
> Undeniable mess?
> 
> Howdy do, pleasure to meet you, SJW.



you're not saying anything 

mess


----------



## Fay (Dec 31, 2014)

I haven't seen any BorutoxSakura hentai, only disgusting NardoxSarada hentai


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2014)

She has Tsunade's twist on her old clothes.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 31, 2014)

> ChickenPotPie said:
> 
> 
> > So even you don't believe in SasuSaku's future?[
> ...


----------

